# Java Beans



## javaBean (5. Okt 2004)

Hallo, 
Ich bin gerade dabei etwas im Bereich Java Beans nachzuforschen. 
Kennt jemand einige Dokumente (online journals oder so), die darüber berichten, wie zuverlässig Applikationen/Applets etc sind, die mit Java Beans entwickelt wurden? 
Und vielleicht auch Dokumente darüber, welche Vor- und Nachteile sich dadurch für Entwickler und Benutzer ergeben? Es gibt ja sogar vielleicht schon Nachforschungen und Tests in diesem Bereich.
Ich wäre wirklich für jeden Hinweis dankbar.
Jen


----------



## bygones (5. Okt 2004)

*kopfkratz* was haben JavaBeans mit der Zuverlässigkeit von Applikationen zu tun.... Beans sind eine Spezifikation keine festen Bestandteile.... (oder habe ich was falsch verstanden ?)

dadurch ist es für den Benutzer auch ziemlich egal ob sie verwendet wurden oder nicht, da nur der Entwickler sich mit ihnen rumschlagen muss...

(ohne Gewähr)


----------



## foobar (5. Okt 2004)

Meinst du Java Beans oder EJBeans?


----------



## javaBean (5. Okt 2004)

ich meine java beans


----------



## meez (5. Okt 2004)

deathbyaclown hat gesagt.:
			
		

> *kopfkratz* was haben JavaBeans mit der Zuverlässigkeit von Applikationen zu tun.... Beans sind eine Spezifikation keine festen Bestandteile.


Ja irgendwann wird alles einmal ein fester Bestandteil...


----------



## L-ectron-X (6. Okt 2004)

Zum Thema:
Java Beans beschreiben im Prinzip die Softwareentwicklung mittels Komponententechnologie.
Das heißt, dass ein Programm aus verschiedenen Teilanwendungen besteht, die über "genormte" Schnittstellen miteinander interagieren. Zur Laufzeit können weitere Beans eingebunden und sofort benutzt werden.


> wie zuverlässig Applikationen/Applets etc sind, die mit Java Beans entwickelt wurden?


NetBeans IDE ist ein gutes Beispiel für JavaBeans. Ich finde, es läuft ziemlich stabil und zuverlässig.


----------



## bygones (7. Okt 2004)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Zum Thema:
> Java Beans beschreiben im Prinzip die Softwareentwicklung mittels Komponententechnologie.
> Das heißt, dass ein Programm aus verschiedenen Teilanwendungen besteht, die über "genormte" Schnittstellen miteinander interagieren. Zur Laufzeit können weitere Beans eingebunden und sofort benutzt werden..


Wenn das mal net eine schöne Definition ist  :applaus:  :applaus:


----------



## Gast (10. Nov 2004)

Hey folks,

kennt sich jemand mir Oracle Forms und BIBeans aus?

Gruß,

Chris


----------

